# Dewalt DCF787 1/4 inch impact driver



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Wow, good luck with using the smaller shanked adapters. They will snap easily. Brushless is good.


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

Those dewalt brushless drivers are great and have tons of power. I always use Torx drive screws instead of phillips, they work way better and the heads almost never strip. Also work great for other small, hex head lags or screws where you can use a magnetic socket driver bit.

If you're going to regularly use it as an impact for larger bolts, buy those socket adapters several at a time because they break. Some are a lot better than others. The cheap ones snap quick, better brands will hold up longer but they eventually snap too. Getting the piece out can be tough when it snaps up inside. I've had one or two that were a struggle.

You can get the same gun as an actual impact, with a 3/8 or 1/2" anvil. They are great for bolts but not so good for screws. The anvil offers better power transfer to the socket than the little 1/4" driver and the anvil don't snap off.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You'll find this is going to be your go to tool.
Only time I use a drill any more is if I'm drilling larger holes in steel, or any hole in masonry. 
I agree 100% it's not made for lug nuts and will mess it up.
I have to work on a lot of small engines and it sure makes things a lot faster.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

The socket adapter in your photo appears to be a light duty adapter (made for a drill)
The impact ready socket adapters are usually black.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

```

```



Oso954 said:


> The socket adapter in your photo appears to be a light duty adapter (made for a drill)
> The impact ready socket adapters are usually black.


Yeah, the one in the photo was a harbor freight adapter I had for my drill. I saw the black ones on Amazon. I will pick up a set. I bought this because I wanted it more than needed it. I have a Kobalt 20V 1/2 inch impact wrench for lug nuts. It is huge though so access can be an issue. The Dewalt will get into places the Kobalt can't.

I keep them both in the back of my SUV.


----------

